
Bridgewater Makes $1.5B Options Bet on Falling Market - paulpauper
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bridgewater-bets-big-on-market-drop-11574418601?mod=rsswn
======
rogerkirkness
Alternative title: hedge fund uses <1% of their fund to hedge their fund.

